# girls won't stand for buck what to do?!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i have two sannen does and borrowed a saanen buck to breed them. but it's my girls first time and they aren't cooperating. they will not stand for the buck. he keeps trying but they run away everytime. i've had him for 6 days. the girls aren't showing any signs of heat either. any suggestions to get the ball rolling?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the does cycle every 18-21 days and in the cycle there is a 24 hour "standing heat" that they will stand for the buck.

GIve them time, they need to be cycling to actually accept the buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree..they need to be in standing heat.... if it has only been 6 days...with the buck..... it isn't enough time... to see the girls come in yet....if the buck is really stinky then ...they should be standing for him sometime soon.... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

he is absolutely rank! i can smell him from the front door. which is about 200 ft away from the barn and pasture... Dx

i was wondering is there anything else i can do to ecourage them to come into heat? they just got put out onto new pasture, a little extra feed, lots of hay....

sorry for being so inmpatient :/


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont think there is anything you can do but wait, Do you know when they were last in heat? Lute or similar product is an option but their is not guarantee that they will produce eggs to be fertilized. Its nature, It tends to not work in our favor. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hidden Waters is correct - you just have to wait, food doesnt cause them to go into heat.

Just like human bodies we cant MAKE them go into heat, its a cycle that comes every 18-21 days


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have to give the buck back soon? Or are you just ready to have them bred? 
I agree, be patient and it will happen when the girls are ready.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the guy i borrowed the buck from is real lax on how long i keep him. but i'm getting him for free so i dont wanna push my luck and he is SO RANK i wanna get him outta here ASAP.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you can't do anything about when they will breed so try to sit back and relex as to the rank smell, yeah not so pleasant I know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree the smell is bad...but... it helps.... the Does come in heat.... they think it is cologne.. :wink:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

FINALLY! one of the two came into heat today. she's flirting but not standing yet that i've seen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: She will probably be standing for him by tomorrow.... or sooner :wink: hlala: :lovey:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Patience is a virtue when it comes to having ANY goat do what YOU want them to :slapfloor: 

She'll be standing for him soon, maybe even already has.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there you go -- you may never actually see the deed done because its so quick and some goats are more "shy" then others. but mark it down that she was in heat and interested in the buck so you have an idea for when she will be due


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm more nervous about the other one. she's older and it's her first and she hasn't come into heat. i'll be happy when i see she's interested in the buck. ;D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on one of the does coming in heat! I'm sure the other one will when she's ready  
When our does all came in heat, the buck would 'romance' them for a day or two before they'd come in standing heat. It was actually quite funny, he looked like a desperate boy stomping his feet, pawing and sweet talking them, but he was good with them, and didn't force himself on them until they were ready. 
2 of my does were bred several times in standing heat, including the one that is due in 3 weeks. But the other two my kids said he mounted 3-4 times, but once the deed was officially 'done' they wanted nothing to do wtih each other. But the ones I mentioned above....it was an all day thing LOL


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i never saw the deed done with either... 
the first one that came into heat had definite messy tail etc. so she is  yay!
the second doe... no extra loud, no flagging tail, not been bred yet so no drop in milk production, always eats like she never gets fed,.... only pinkness for a few days and the buck following her more then before. and now no pinkness. and the buck isn't flirting with either of them anymore... so is the second one bred you think? i need to get that stinky buck back to his own herd... :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If it helps, at the end of Sept 2 of my does were bred. One had a messy bottom, the other nothing. The only reason we know the other was bred was because my kids saw it happen. So maybe they were bred? If you can keep the buck, and wait to see if they come in heat again....or not?


----------

